# Erreur (9) lors de la restauration



## bedwellO (24 Juin 2011)

Lors de la restauration d'un ipod touch, j'ai un message d'erreur : une erreur inconnue s'est produite (9)

Savez vous comment je peux la résoudre ?


----------



## Rémi M (24 Juin 2011)

Cette erreur inconnue est pourtant connue par de nombreux sites 



			
				helpmiphone a dit:
			
		

> Erreur Inconnue 9
> 
> Problème de déconnexion
> 
> ...


----------



## Larme (24 Juin 2011)

Erreur 9


----------



## bedwellO (24 Juin 2011)

Et bien non. J'ai changé de câble, fait une synchro sur un autre ordi. Rien n'y fait. 
Je précise qu.en faisant la restauration j'installe ou je tente d'installer la nouvelle version IOS.


----------

